# We Almost Had To Plow, But Monster Truck Made It



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

we ran the frozen lake and the MONSTER TRUCK made it without plowing, talk about lucky. next time out we will have to plow with a cat or 2, LOL

http://kingofobsolete.ca/monster_truck_running_reindeer_lake_WEBPAGE.htm

thansk


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

wow, you have some of the coolest equipment and coolest plowing stories to tell!! very glad to have you on the site!! :waving:


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

I wish we could get some weather like that here. There is still boats out on the lake here.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

I am still waitng to get on the ice, Maybe this weekend.

It doesn't look like you were the first to cross it though.


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk we were lucky and some of the locals were driving the ice. but you still had to be careful. read the whole story, no pictures in it for the dial up folks.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/monster_truck_runs_reindeer_lake_WEBPAGE.htm

thansk


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

another picture to tease you guys, LOL

thansk


----------

